# Got it! Mikey covering his food bowl



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

We were on vacation for a few days in Monteray, CA and sure enough, when I put the food down in the hotel Mikey started covering it up like he does at home  I didn't think about getting it on video until he was almost done, but I did get the last part of it  He had already covered it a couple times and didn't like how it looked so he uncovered and tried again. I guess he finally liked it with the yellow duck on it because that's when he quit. Here's the video and the final pic of his 'job well done' eace:

_(my husband starting talking because he didn't know I grabbed my phone to record Mikey so you hear him and then hear me snapping my fingers so he'd stop. I mean, you never know what our wonderful husbands might say  )_


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Good stuff, glad you got it the recording. I see Mikey uses the toss the toy with the nose technique!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so cute...wonder why they do that??? ( I agree about husbands LOL)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

That's so funny. Maybe he thinks his toys are hungry! hee hee


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

somewhat common, probably his version of burying his bone. You know there might be other dogs trying to steal it.  Molly hides her chewies sometimes. Cute for sure.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the video!! 

- Jeanne


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh, that is very funny! They probably love their food so much they cover it up so no one else will eat it. A joke and maybe true.:behindsofa:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Oh, that is very funny! They probably love their food so much they cover it up so no one else will eat it. A joke and maybe true.:behindsofa:


I think you hit the nail on the head, Ruth. They don't want any other dog to find it!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Yeah!!!! I had to see it to believe it! Does he eat later? That is just too funny!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is so funny! They all have such odd rituals. I see that there is a biscuit in the background, does he hide them too? Does Mikey remember his food is under all that stuff and eventually eat it? Timmy hides his treats in his bed, I wonder if he thinks someone will taken them?


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> That is so funny! They all have such odd rituals. I see that there is a biscuit in the background, does he hide them too? Does Mikey remember his food is under all that stuff and eventually eat it? Timmy hides his treats in his bed, I wonder if he thinks someone will taken them?


I like your thinking. This protectiveness they have over things is probably perpetuated by their actions. They may just forget and so then the next time think they have this need to hide it because the last time it went missing lol.

Doug hides his raw hide boned by digging holes. I've been wondering if I should get them out myself or if that would make it worse. Generally he will do it when he thinks we aren't watching (so maybe he doesn't trust us) lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> That is so funny! They all have such odd rituals. I see that there is a biscuit in the background, does he hide them too? Does Mikey remember his food is under all that stuff and eventually eat it? Timmy hides his treats in his bed, I wonder if he thinks someone will taken them?


Mikey only covers his food so far. He has never hidden any treats. That's a Himalayan chew in the background  He does remember it's there when he's hungry.

I think he just doesn't want it right then so he covers it for later. It probably is *instinct* because I don't have any other dogs so he's not afraid of it being stolen.

It's fun to watch. Usually does it right after I've put some food in his bowl and he didn't want it right then. I have put food in and he ate it without covering it first if he was hungry. I put 1/2 cup at a time. He usually eats 2-3 times a day. (around 9am, 1pm and 8pm - sometimes he skips the morning meal. After he was potty trained I let him make his own eating schedule and that's what he's chosen. Pretty good) So I kind of "free fed" but only 1/2 cup at a time.


----------



## Newhavamama (May 8, 2013)

Very cute


----------

